# *** للمبرمجين فقط ***



## Michael (18 مارس 2006)

​


----------



## My Rock (18 مارس 2006)

*ههههههه, جاية مية مية بالتطبيق...*


----------



## Michael (18 مارس 2006)

حلوة بجد مش كدة


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 مارس 2006)

ياسلام علييييييك صحيح للمبرمجين فقط


----------



## Michael (21 مارس 2006)

شكلك كدة ليك فى البرمجة

تمام 
طيب ممكن نتعرف

واوعدك بصورة افظع من كدة


----------



## pola (24 مارس 2006)

طبعا دية بدون تعليق يا مايكل
عايزين المذيد


----------



## mr.hima (20 ديسمبر 2006)

ومين ملوش فى البرمجة ......................ههههههههههههه ...حلوة


----------



## Michael (20 ديسمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههه

هحطلكم صورة حلوة كمان شويتن*


----------



## بيترالخواجة (20 ديسمبر 2006)

_*مفيش سباك هنـــــــــــــــــــا يقول الوصلة بتاعت مايكل دة صح ولا  لآ
اتهيالى انها غلط
الموسير مش راكبة​*_


----------



## بيترالخواجة (20 ديسمبر 2006)

_*مفيش سباك هنـــــــــــــــــــا يقول الوصلة بتاعت مايكل دة صح ولا  لآ
اتهيالى انها غلط
الموسير مش راكبة​*_


----------



## بيترالخواجة (20 ديسمبر 2006)

_*مفيش سباك هنـــــــــــــــــــا يقول الوصلة بتاعت مايكل دة صح ولا  لآ
اتهيالى انها غلط
الموسير مش راكبة​*_


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههه مبرمجن اوى


----------

